# why did they die?



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

after I syphoned all of the 2 batches of eggs out of the parent tank into their 20 g the water went all cloudy(like 12 hours later) so I did a water change. I woke up this morning to the water being white and all of the eggs dead. give or take about 10 that were still orange that are now dead. And the water stank so bad I had to open all of the windows and doors in my house.

why did this happen did I take them out before they were fertalized or could there have been something in the water.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Sounds like the eggs were not fertilized properly or you had fungus eggs and the fungus spread all over the entire batch.

To bad, if you removed all fungus eggs then the batch was probually just bad, nothing you could have done if it was a bad batch..


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

alright as long as I know that I didn't do anything. oh well they will do it again


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Dont worry man I have the same problem all the time. I have batches die alot. I just had one die last week and now I had another on friday night that I moved this morning and it was already dying. Its just Fungus. Clean out all the bad eggs as best as possible and do a water change. And just keep doing it. Im waiting on my 55 so I can get my 30 back to fry cause the 10 gallon isnt working for me at all.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Whats up ~Drunken~Spy


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

yeah I cleaned the tank out realy good lastnight and went searching in the parent tank and found about 50 more eggs with the tails popping out so I will search again tonight and hopefully find more to save.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

AMMONIA SPIKE ! Sounds like you had an uncycled sponge filter. This happens when the parent water is heavy with organics that the filter can't handle. Put your sponge filters in the parent tank, then take them out with the eggs. This is all you have to do , and you won't have "white"water again! I have had to change the water in fry tanks that spiked as much as 3-4 times a day to save the fry. good luck on the next batch.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

You know what nub that might be very true. I never thought of that cause ever time I bring eggs into the fry tank I have a sponge already set up for them in the fry tank and they almost always die, but when id take the one out of the parent tank and put it in the fry tank they always lived with no cloudy water. I think your on to something here.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Slim said:


> You know what nub that might be very true. I never thought of that cause ever time I bring eggs into the fry tank I have a sponge already set up for them in the fry tank and they almost always die, but when id take the one out of the parent tank and put it in the fry tank they always lived with no cloudy water. I think your on to something here.
> [snapback]1151040[/snapback]​


Trust me on this one, I had to learn the hard way. It sucks to see a tank full of eggs turn white!


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I had a sponge filter in my parent tank but it was only in there for about a week and it wasn't working cause I only had the one air pump at the time. but I've got it all taken care of now and managed to save 50 to 100 of them. and it looks like I have another p building a nest so hopefully soon I will have all 3 tanks full of fry.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

nubsmoke said:


> Slim said:
> 
> 
> > You know what nub that might be very true. I never thought of that cause ever time I bring eggs into the fry tank I have a sponge already set up for them in the fry tank and they almost always die, but when id take the one out of the parent tank and put it in the fry tank they always lived with no cloudy water. I think your on to something here.
> ...


Im gonna do that from now on. Im gonna buy another sponge and always have it setup in the mother tank and when I move the eggs I will move the sponge every time.

It always works nub?


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Slim said:


> nubsmoke said:
> 
> 
> > Slim said:
> ...


It works wonderful if you also keep up with heavy water changes. I always have extra sponge filters ready.They don't always have to be in the parent tank, just in an established tank. I think I have 10 Jungle 25 gal corner filters going now.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

You do water changes on the fry tank? If so how much and why? I came home and my batch had died but guess what? I also had another again. Man this once a week by one pair is killing me and my whole tank is freaking out like a big orgy fest I have 5 that are blacker than black. And I only have 2 males so one lucky lady well be left out unless they get a threesome going.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I do water changes on my tank once a day atleast 10% because no matter how close you look or how well you clean the dead eggs up you wont get them all or all the dead fry so the water needs to be cleaned every day it also helps with growth.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Do you put any water treatment in the tank or just straight from the faucet


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Slim said:


> Do you put any water treatment in the tank or just straight from the faucet
> [snapback]1157062[/snapback]​


Never straight from the faucet on fry tanks! Maybe for adult fish , but never fry. Buy a Rubbermaid container, fill with water/water conditioner,let set for a little bit, then either siphon or pump to fry tanks. If you have any other tanks with pristine water conditions , you could siphon some of this water into fry tanks. This is my method as it allows me large water changes in many of my 30+ tanks.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

nubsmoke said:


> Slim said:
> 
> 
> > Do you put any water treatment in the tank or just straight from the faucet
> ...


Thats what I do, but I dont use chemicals, I leave it sit overnight, I got a bunch of tubs, and some 40 gallon cans and do bulk fill ups a few times a week, saves time, only have to fill up fresh fry water a few times a week..


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> nubsmoke said:
> 
> 
> > Slim said:
> ...


Matt is right, if you let the water set overnight the chlorine will evaporate. If you want to change the water right then , use the water conditioner. It's like insurance.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

cause ive had mine die over and over again. Im expecting another batch by this weekend. Daddy is already black so hope things go as they have been.


----------



## bLuShiZzLe (Apr 13, 2005)

if you fungus is the probably why wont you use meth blue or maroxy it works well to keep eggs from dieing from fungus


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

bLuShiZzLe said:


> if you fungus is the probably why wont you use meth blue or maroxy it works well to keep eggs from dieing from fungus
> [snapback]1160082[/snapback]​


Because Methylyne blue will stain the silicone. If you give proper care you won't need medicines and the fry will survive.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh well my silcone has been blue for along time thanks to my caribe with tuberculosis. Not treatable by the way, so he lived a short life died in a quarintine tank. Ive ordered from every site except Piranha house and Shark aqaurium is my favorite choice, fast shipping, good business and very healthy fish. My first ever order was from river wonders 2 years ago, before I found this site of course, and I still have the red but he is the slowest in growth ive ever seen. He is my smallest and my oldest. Poor guy.He always stays secluded from the group also unless feeding time. Anyways back to breeding. Dad and mom havent laid yet but im guessing sometime this week. They are dark but mom has very bad fin nip due to last time breeding, poor girl shes missing half her top fin on her back. forgot the name of the fin.


----------



## bLuShiZzLe (Apr 13, 2005)

nubsmoke said:


> bLuShiZzLe said:
> 
> 
> > if you fungus is the probably why wont you use meth blue or maroxy it works well to keep eggs from dieing from fungus
> ...


if you dont want the silicon stained use maroxy then its clear


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

bLuShiZzLe said:


> nubsmoke said:
> 
> 
> > bLuShiZzLe said:
> ...


I was trying to say , learn to do things the right way, and you WON"T need medicine. I have not used any medicine in my fry/egg tanks, and have VERY good results. Do the work and you won't need medicine. His tank was in need of filtration first , not medicine.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Ya i need a 20 gallon long breeder thats my problem. I have been using my 10 gallon cause I havent had the money to buy my 20 long I need.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Slim said:


> Ya i need a 20 gallon long breeder thats my problem. I have been using my 10 gallon cause I havent had the money to buy my 20 long I need.
> [snapback]1177558[/snapback]​


Yeah Slim, double the water might double your chances! 20-30 gallons seems to be pretty good to me.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Well the fungus kicked in again, so i used maroxy and saved alot of them and they are in a 10 gallon right now. Daddy is doing it again so who knows when well have more.


----------



## *HaZrD. (Aug 5, 2005)

W^ homie


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

another batch died I tried eveything too. Well They had another batch again yesterday so im just gonna leave them in their and take my chances I guess. Pull them out when they start swimming I guess. Damn 10 gallons. Cant be used for anything.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Slim said:


> another batch died I tried eveything too. Well They had another batch again yesterday so im just gonna leave them in their and take my chances I guess. Pull them out when they start swimming I guess. Damn 10 gallons. Cant be used for anything.
> [snapback]1189246[/snapback]​


Don't get so mad at those ten gallons, look in my recent fry thread! Two ten gallons taking fry up to 3/4 of an inch! It can be done, the secret is also in the parent tank water. Change more parent tank water or add more filtration on the PARENT tank. If you clean the water up from the start, you will have less problems down the road.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

[snapback]1189246[/snapback]​[/quote]
Don't get so mad at those ten gallons, look in my recent fry thread! Two ten gallons taking fry up to 3/4 of an inch! It can be done, the secret is also in the parent tank water. Change more parent tank water or add more filtration on the PARENT tank. If you clean the water up from the start, you will have less problems down the road.
[snapback]1190120[/snapback]​[/quote]

I dont understand what you mean? Change more parent tank water? More filtration on parent tank? Explain please?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I think what he is saying is keep your parent tank water really clean.....really...really clean...No algae on gravel, and no crap in the gravel, if the parent tank is crystal clear and clean, fry tanks will be much cleaner......

You could also try leaving your next batch in the parent tank for 5-6 days, then syphon them out to the fry tank.

If the eggs are getting that fungused over, if you wait 5 -6 days you have them right when they are starting to free swim.....When you have the eggs, you have to get all the small fungus ones out, very tidous work, if you dont get them all it will spread, and can wipe out the batch....


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Well it wasnt the eggs its the fry after they hatch. Im just gonna get a 20 breeder.And like 3 sponge filters.


----------



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

Im no breeder but i have done research in freshwater hatchery. I know fish eggs need a steady flow of water over them(aerated) some 1 try using a screen (not metal) placed midlevel in aquarium with good flow...im sure this would increase egg=fry dramatically!


----------



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

xneon said:


> Im no breeder but i have done research in freshwater hatchery. I know fish eggs need a steady flow of water over them(aerated) some 1 try using a screen (not metal) placed midlevel in aquarium with good flow...im sure this would increase egg=fry dramatically!










I've had the same problems.Just made a new setup seems to be working fantastic try it out
I have a 20gal with 2AQUACLEAR 150's on low 
Take a breeder basket and hot glue it under the lip of your tank
Put the filter so both input and output are inside the basket








And the best time to sipnon I found was as soon as I could see the tiny sprouts.
Breeders


----------

